# Comment installer un logiciel sous Linux ?



## alinf34 (22 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai installé Ubuntu, puis openSUSE via Parallels sous Lion, afin d'installer l'application *kurso 3.0.*
http://www.kurso.com.br/elshuto.php?fr

J'avais d'abord tenté de l'installer (sans trop y croire ) comme sur MacOS X, en glissant l'icône dans un dossier "Applications" que je n'ai pas trouvé, puis en tentant de l'installer par un double-clic. L'icône s'est téléchargée seule, et non pas dans un disque virtuel du style .dmg. J'ai cherché sur le site, je n'y ai rien trouvé d'autre à télécharger avec l'application.
J'y juste trouvé ça sur le site, mais le fichier téléchargé n'est pas le fichier compressé *.gz.tar* donné dans la procédure d'installation:

Comment installer:
1. Télécharger le fichier dans un répertoire temporaire ;
2. Dézipper le fichier "kurso.tar.gz" et lancer le script d'installation "install.sh";
3. Le programme s'installera dans le répertoire "/usr/share/kurso", et pourra être lancé par la ligne de commande "kurso".


J'ai cherché dans Linux, et j'ai trouvé un logiciel nommé *Synaptic* (semble n'exister que sur openSUSE, mais pas sur Ubuntu).
Il m'est demandé dans Synaptic d'installer des fichiers* lib* (des librairies, je suppose). Je l'ai fait, un par un; ces installations se sont faites sans message d'erreur, mais je n'en suis pas sûr, je ne les trouve pas. Peut-être faudrait-il configurer quelque chose pour que les bons fichiers s'installent automatiquement en installant Kurso ?

Quelqu'un connaît-il la méthode pour installer ce logiciel de cours sur Linux? C'est un logiciel pour Windows au départ, qui a été adapté pour Linux récemment. Je dispose juste d'une icône de 15 Mo sur mes bureaux Ubuntu et openSUSE, appelées respectivement* kurso-3.0.deb* et *kurso-3.0-i586.rpm*.

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## bompi (23 Janvier 2012)

Dans Ubuntu, on peut utiliser la commande _apt-get_ dans le Terminal.
En mode graphique, il y a une application similaire à celle d'OpenSUSE, _YaST_.

Es-tu allé sur les forums et sites respectifs de ces distributions ?
Par exemple pour Ubuntu, et pour OpenSUSE.


----------



## alinf34 (23 Janvier 2012)

Merci Bompi pour ton aide. 

J'avais essayé par YaST, c'est ce gestionnaire qui me demande d'installer des "lib" à n'en plus finir.

J'avais laissé un message sur le forum "Linux Pour Les Nuls" (dont je fais visiblement partie...

Si tu me conseilles d'aller sur le site de ces deux distributions, cela semble vouloir signifier de ta part que la procédure pourrait différer, a priori, d'une distribution à l'autre. 

J'y vais dès que possible.


----------



## bompi (23 Janvier 2012)

C'est bien le cas. 
Dans l'ensemble, les distributions issues de Debian (par exemple les Ubuntu) utilisent _apt-get_ et des outils graphiques par-dessus comme Synaptic.
Les distributions basées sur Fedora/Red Hat utilisent _rpm_ (_Red-hat package manager_), et des outils graphiques par-dessus.
Mais il y a encore beaucoup d'autres distributions avec d'autres méthodes.

Donc quand on veut installer un logiciel sur une distribution Linux, je conseillerais de procéder comme suit :
- chercher d'abord si le logiciel est inscrit dans les référentiels liés à la distribution ; la plupart des outils graphiques permettent de faire des recherches simples ; éventuellement l'auteur(e) d'un logiciel peut indiquer dans quel référentiel particulier il se trouve
- si on n'a pas trouvé, aller sur le site et voir quelle est la procédure d'installation (qui peut être éventuellement la recompilation ...)

Dans le cas de _kurso_ je vois que la page d'accueil propose le lien vers un paquetage pour Debian et un lien pour un paquetage pour Red Hat/Fedora

Mais j'ai l'impression que ce logiciel date un peu (2003 ?) donc je ne sais pas s'il peut marcher sur une version récente de Linux.


----------



## alinf34 (24 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

Effectivement, ce logiciel date de 2003, mais c'est la dernière version. En fait c'est un logiciel Windows récemment porté sous Linux _deb_ et _rpm_.

Sur le site de téléchargement de Kurso, il est dit de télécharger et de décompresser le fichier .gz.tar et de suivre les instructions pour l'installation, alors que le fichier mis en téléchargement sur cette même page était déjà décompressé, donc impossible de suivre ces directives, d'où ma tentative infructueuse de double-clic dessus, ce qui a ouvert YaST, qui réclamait ces fameux fichiers lib que je n'ai pas tous pu récupérer sur le DVD SUSE.

Ce matin j'ai finalement trouvé le fichier compressé sur un autre site.
Il fallait le décompresser une première fois pour obtenir un second dossier compressé dont le nom comportait inst: je l'ai également décompressé, et en fouillant dedans j'y ai trouvé une icône nommée kurso dans le sous-dossier bin.

Un double-clic dessus et ça a enfin lancé l'application sous openSUSE. L'interface est spartiate et sent fort le Windows des années '90, mais il est stable et son contenu me satisfait. 

Du coup j'ai placé tous les fichiers (dont l'application elle-même) dans "documents" _(sic)_ et ça marche comme ça...   

Lorsque j'aurai un peu de temps je l'installerai proprement, afin d'éviter d'avoir un problème sur cette plateforme que je ne connais pas.

Bompi, merci beaucoup pour tes explications.


----------



## bompi (24 Janvier 2012)

Ce problème de décompression à la volée est un peu bizarre : ça m'arrive sur certains sites et certains fichiers. Dans ce cas, le fichier _.tar.gz_ n'est effectivement plus qu'un fichier archive au format _.tar_.

Une commande pratique pour avoir une idée de ce qu'est _réellement_ un fichier est la commande en mode texte _file_. Elle se base sur les premiers caractères du fichier pour déterminer son contenu et ne tient pas compte de son extension (qui peut être trompeuse).

Bon apprentissage de l'Esperanto


----------



## alinf34 (25 Janvier 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Bon apprentissage de l'Esperanto



Merci pour tes encouragements !  

Je me passionne déjà pour cette langue, car elle fait surtout appel à la logique, et non pas à un fastidieux apprentissage de mots ou de tournures absconses comme dans les langue naturelles. C'est très ludique et permet vraiment de correspondre avec des personnes du monde entier, du Guatemala à la Chine par exemple, ce que je peux déjà faire au bout de quelques semaines seulement, vraiment!
De plus le vocabulaire est très largement emprunté aux langues romanes.

Voilà, c'était mon petit coup de pub... bien innocent.

Il est cependant dommage que seul GNU/Linux se soit ouvert aux langues que les éditeurs d'OS commerciaux délaissent au profit de l'anglais principalement.

Les seuls logiciels de texte et de communication qui permettent de disposer de correcteurs orthographiques, par exemple, pour des langues jugées secondaires par Apple ou Microsoft proviennent de l'univers opensource (LibreOffice, FireFox) et c'est bien dommage pour tous les usagers dont la langue maternelle a peu de locuteurs ou n'est parlée que dans leur seul pays, et je pense que c'est le cas pour la majorité des habitants de la planète.

Et encore merci pour les explications et les conseils a propos de Linux. Je ne compte pas en faire mon OS principal après 15 ans de Pomme, mais ils mes seront bien utiles à l'occasion d'une éventuelle installation d'application.  

_Mi tre dankas vin ! _               --> _Havi, estas rifuzi esti (Emmanuel Lévinas)_


----------

